# sword plantlets



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Sword has made several plantlets.
Will it detach itself or do I have to cut it of?Each has about 3 roots now.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

let them grow a little more.... 3-4 more weeks.....
then...............
you can lay the runner down and place a rock before and after the plantlet.... or......
with a very fine blade scissors; snip the plantlet fron the runner....put it in the gravel or some sand..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

ms: Apparently you have "gotten the hang" of the Amazon Sword's!



mousey said:


> Sword has made several plantlets.
> Will it detach itself or do I have to cut it of?Each has about 3 roots now.


loha indicated 3 to 4 more weeks.

My rule of thumb is that the daughter plants should be at least half as tall as the parent plant before before bisecting.

I have never had much luck with scissors and if they do not work for you a razor blade or preferably an *Exacto Knife* works very well for me.

You can purchase an Exacto Knife at any local office supply store.

The are "handy dandy little gadgets" for working with plants and for example: a large Anubias leaf can easily be trimmed at the stalk for propagation.

ms BTW: the daughter plants will be much healthier than the parent plant.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they won't let me have sharp items here at the institute.. just a tiny pair of round nose scissors..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> they won't let me have sharp items here at the institute.. just a tiny pair of round nose scissors..


:lol: :lol: :lol:

TR


----------

